

Is Centurylink "throttling" Youtube ala Netflix/Verizon? - kfcm

All day today, all Youtube videos have been refusing to play for me on two Centurylink connections.  However, they play fine via three other network providers--both direct connect and via VPN.<p>One laptop has been used on all direct and vpn connections, an Android tablet on each direct connection, and a desktop on one direct and vpn connection.  Chrome and Firefox both used.  The common denominator is Centurylink.<p>So the question arises, is Centurylink now following Verizon&#x27;s lead, and beginning to &quot;throttle&quot; high-bandwidth sites?
======
rnovak
I think it's google TBH. The thing I always notice about YouTube is that the
ads are NEVER slowed or impaired by throttling in any capacity. It could be
peak time and ads will play at 1080p, but get to the video and they are
crippled to 480p or less.

~~~
kfcm
Possible. But why does the problem only happen on direct Centurylink
connections? I've failed on a direct connection, and fired up the VPN for
success. There are ways to cause this (routing issues, filtering, etc), but
one IP network tried is static.

~~~
rnovak
I've tried VPN'ing as well, which affected my speeds for Netflix, HBOGO (which
is stupid considering I pay centuryLink for HBO), and Amazon, but it has never
affected my YouTube experience.

I've also noticed it's heavily dependant on the video you're trying to watch.
Something sponsored by Vevo, and you probably won't have any issues, but
something indy? good luck.

